

Ask HN: Please review launchly - The home of website launches - bdmac97

Launchly actually started as a direct result of some interractions here on HackerNews so I hope you will all help me welcome her into the world!<p>Launchly is all about getting iterative feedback for new websites.  The goal is for a community similar to HackerNews to follow launchly via RSS and/or Twitter, checking out and providing feedback on new webapps that they find interesting.<p>Each new launch gets published to various social media outlets like Twitter, Delicious, Digg, etc.  We track all sorts of metrics for the the launch creator and present them in useful and appealing graphs.<p>Please check it out and let me know what you think!  Feel free to use the launchly launch on launchly (that's a mouthful) to leave feedback or just leave it in this thread.<p>http://www.launchly.com
======
SwellJoe
I often get the feeling we, as the tech startup community, spend too much time
looking inward. I understand that everybody says "scratch your own itch" and
"solve a problem that _you_ have, because you can't really understand other
peoples problems", etc. But, it seems like maybe you've chosen a very small
market (web startups), who are broke practically by definition, and then
selected a dramatically smaller niche within it (web startups that have just
launched). Not only that...it's a niche that means the people who would want
to post a launch would never have reason to return after the initial rush of
the launch period.

So, what you've built looks very nice. You seem to have executed well from a
technical perspective...but I fear you're about to find out that you don't
have a sustainable business (beyond maybe paying for the server costs).

Then again, what do I know? I work on boring stuff all the time, and I thought
Facebook and Twitter were kinda dumb. I could just lack the vision to see what
you see in this particular niche of this particular market.

~~~
ColemanF
i don't think it's too niche, because as many web apps as have come out in the
last year, i think there will be way more in the coming year. good, thought-
provoking comment, though.

~~~
bdmac97
Agreed (obviously haha). There are so many web apps coming out every day it's
almost too much! How do you keep track of all of that? Launchly! :-)

------
moe
I like it a lot. Content that I want and nice, uncluttered design. RSS
subscribed.

~~~
bdmac97
Thanks a lot. I really hope everyone that would typically submit a post like
this one (review my site) on HN submits their launch to launchly!

------
joshwprinceton
Pretty cool

~~~
bdmac97
Thanks! Don't forget to subscribe to the RSS or Twitter feeds so you don't
have to check the site every day!

------
jv2222
I think that's great. It's cool as a feed for new stuff happening too.
Congrats.

------
launchly
<http://www.launchly.com>

